# YARIS SPORTS TREND - 2 MANN SPACE DOME - statt 299,95€ jetzt nur 139,95€ unglaublich



## am-angelsport (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo   Angelfreunde,​ 
TOP Angebot

​ *YARIS SPORTS  *​ *TREND SPACE Dome

 *​ * 2 Mann Zelt 
 *​ * [8718144119556]  * ​ *DER Hammerpreis - bestes Preis /  Leistungsverhältnis* ​ 
statt 299,95€ 
jetzt für 
unglaubliche *139,95€ !!!*

​ http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ace-Dome-2-Mann-Zelt-Hammerpreis_p7395_x2.htm​ 



​ 















​ NUR 139,95 €-​
​ 
bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.​ 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 


mit weiteren absoluten   Hammerangeboten.​ 



Beste Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

